# Switching from iPhone to Android Galaxy Note. Best Sync Software?



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

If I sync my iPhone to iTunes before I trade it in I think everything will be saved except my photos, right?

I'm considering Samsung Kies proprietary software or Double Twist. What is the best syncing software for Android?

Is there a way to backup the Android Phone to the cloud?

Any advice or reccomendations will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

In my opinion, iSyncr for Android is better than Double Twist. There is the standard pay version (No wireless sync) and there is the wireless sync add-on for it. I think the standard app and the add-on cost the same or is a little cheaper than Double Twist.

And I'm not really familiar with using clouds. But I searched on Google and found a cloud that works for Android and Apple. https://www.sugarsync.com/

Hope I helped lol


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

Google music, for music. Just need to install the music manager that Google provides on your desktop. Than download the app. Easy.

You should sync all your contacts to Google as well.

Pictures, you can use Picasa web, or Google +.

I really store like nothing on my phone besides apps. Plus all these are free services.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

You can also pull your pictures out of your iPhone backup using iphonebackupextractor (I think that's the exact name). In fact,you can extract everything from your backup. After that, it's as easy as just transferring the photos to yournee device.

There's always the cloud options as well. I prefer just doing it by extracting since its faster. In regards to contacts, mine are synced with google.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

I think "My phone explorer" is the best sync app. It can
Sync contacts, install apps remotly, backup apps and system apps, Backup contacts/sms, notes etc.
www.thespicygadgematics.com/2012/01/manage-android-phone-using-windows.html
http://www.thespicyg...to-android.html

Myphone explorer page.http://www.fjsoft.at/en/


----------

